# Millions more adult and dating website accounts for sale on dark web



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> How much do you think your identity is worth?
> 
> What about your deepest, darkest secrets – like your sexual fantasies, or your desire to cheat on your spouse?
> 
> ...


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...dating-website-accounts-for-sale-on-dark-web/


----------

